# Offshore partner visa 309 (extra evidence required)



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

My partner and I have recently lodged the application offshore (in Singapore) and just received a mail from the embassy to confirm my application and to require for more documents.

My partner and I met in May 2012 in Singapore. He is an Australian and was in Singapore for work. The main phase of the project was completed in June 2013 and he had to go back to Melbourne. Since then we had a long distance relationship, travelling to and fro every 2 - 3 months (max) to see each other. We skype every night and email each other regularly at work about random what not and/or funny news. Other times we use WhatsApp and FaceTime (thanks to technology).

It took us a lot time (more than 6 months) to prepare for the application and some of the forms are not up to date when I submit them earlier this month (forms were updated in March 2014). Since my partner is currently in Australia, I was told to only re-do my 47SP and some of the documents required from the embassy are:


Updated form 888 (we've used the ones designed in July 2013) 
Evidence of de facto relationship
We were happy the case has been assigned to a CO within a week of submission but at the same time, we were upset why there is a need for an updated form 888 as the questions did not change. I've called the CO to enquire and she just said the forms I've used were outdated (which we were aware). I did not make any further enquiry about the need for the updated form but just felt apologetic we had to get both witnesses to get it re-done.

The next question I've asked her, of course is on the evidence of the de facto relationship as we've submitted what we have - photos of our holiday trips, hotel and air ticket expenses (not all as my partner has absolutely no habit of keeping his credit card bills. I've only gotten this habit recently. We took turns to pay for things), photos of 3 weddings we've attended, emails (including one from his mum sending to their relatives in UK of our Christmas in Melbourne and photos) and skype logs.

Her reply to me was: holidays together are only a small part of a de facto relationship so we are very lost as to what else we can submit. I know we have to address more in terms of our financial aspects but my partner and i are in a pretty unique situation. We lived in Singapore between June 2012 to June 2013 and because of his work, he was put up in a hotel. Yes, we stayed in a hotel for a year and the bills are paid for by his company so we do not have any shared bills. Since he has moved back to Melbourne in June 2013, he has leased a place and despite me asking for my name on the lease (we didn't take this step so I am not sure how easy it is to officially include my name on the lease, considering I'm currently still on ETA), my partner felt that it is unfair for me since I am not living there full time at the minute (example if he defaults on the payment - which he never will - I will have to pay for the rent). I visit and stay with him whenever I visit but he felt that it will be better for my name to be included once I have the partner visa approved.

I have spoken to a friend who is a migration agent in Melbourne and she said it is very likely the CO wanted us to prove that we have been living together for more than 12 months. We definitely have but really unsure how we can do that. Since his company puts him up at a hotel, we know the hotel's Account Manager very well so we could probably ask her to write a letter, if it is necessary. Then again, we are not sure how we can address the issue. 

We do not have any joint bank account but will do so when I visit him in Melbourne next month for our anniversary. He will also be in Singapore for work again in June, so I am thinking if it is good if I were to apply for a supplementary credit card for him and vice versa (to show our commitments towards each other)? Any thoughts on this?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely get someone to write a statutory declaration to prove that you have been living together in the hotel for one year.

Since you didn't register your relationship prior, you are require to prove that you have live together for 12 months and the DIBP is strict on this.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

GBP said:


> Definitely get someone to write a statutory declaration to prove that you have been living together in the hotel for one year.
> 
> Since you didn't register your relationship prior, you are require to prove that you have live together for 12 months and the DIBP is strict on this.


Thanks, GBP.

We were looking into registering our relationship yesterday (I spoke to the CO yesterday) and we couldn't do that as we did not live together in VIC for at least 12 months.

We will definitely look into a statutory declaration but... who should write this / how is this done? (sorry, stupid question. it is only through this visa application do i get to know about the whole hype of getting documents notarised)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

As I understand partner visas, DIBP assesses the evidence you provide of your relationship in the 12 months before you lodge your application. So I think creating joint credit cards, registering relationships, etc. now won't add much value since they weren't in place at the time you lodged.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Registering your relationship after lodgment may still be very helpful as long as a decision has not been made. Read this important thread recently started by Mark.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...after-application-lodged-certain-visas-2.html


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

suggest you speak to a migration agent to find out a solution. Maybe start from the thread "Ask Mark" ?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

This is so tricky for you, since it seems like you truly are trying to think of evidence and coming up empty  I'll brain storm a little bit tonight and see if I can think of any other things that you could use as evidence in a pinch.

As stated, you really do need evidence that dates prior to lodgement, however evidence generated after lodgement can still be submitted - it just has to be kept in mind that post-lodgement evidence is a supplement and not supposed to be the majority of the evidence. Also, the cohabitation requirement needs to pre-date lodgement of the VISA application. As Dinkum pointed out, you can still register your relationship and submit that so I would do that ASAP! 

You say that you have no joint bills, lease and that your partner doesn't keep his credit card bills. Can your partner contact his bank and have the last years worth of statements sent to him? Could he highlight any important transactions that he made in support of the two of you and your joint household? 

Is he like my husband and never cleans out his wallet? Could he still have old receipts on there that could be used to cross reference transactions on his credit card statement? 

You can download statutory declaration forms on the internet and have the hotel manager fill that out and have it witnessed/notarized by one of the nominated people listed on the stat dec. 
also Australia post have stat dec forms you can use as well.

Has he listed you as an emergency contact at his workplace? If so can he get a copy of his personal particulars form with you listed? Health, life or car insurance listing each other as beneficiaries? You can easily fill out simple wills listing each other as beneficiary, will kits can be bought from Australia post or downloaded from online. You fill them out, have them witnessed and it's that simple. 

More form 888s as I noticed you said "both" so I'm assuming that you only submitted the mandatory two? Of you can get more then it's often recommended that you submit as many as possible.

Mail addressed to both of you at the hotel? Do you have the invitations from the weddings that you attended? Christmas cards?

Since your partners accommodation in the hotel was paid for by his company, does he have some sort of formal employment document outlining that as part of his benefits package? Are you listed on that paperwork as his spouse/de facto at all? Maybe contact the human resources department of the company he works for and see if they have any records of his living arrangements that they can send you.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Registering your relationship after lodgment may still be very helpful as long as a decision has not been made. Read this important thread recently started by Mark.


We are looking at this option and it seems we are supposed to live together in VIC for at least 12 months and the forms require evidence of my status in VIC as we'll. I'm on ETA and the longest I've stayed there is during our Christmas break for 1.5 months.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> This is so tricky for you, since it seems like you truly are trying to think of evidence and coming up empty  I'll brain storm a little bit tonight and see if I can think of any other things that you could use as evidence in a pinch.
> 
> As stated, you really do need evidence that dates prior to lodgement, however evidence generated after lodgement can still be submitted - it just has to be kept in mind that post-lodgement evidence is a supplement and not supposed to be the majority of the evidence. Also, the cohabitation requirement needs to pre-date lodgement of the VISA application. As Dinkum pointed out, you can still register your relationship and submit that so I would do that ASAP!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Star Hunter. We really appreciate that. 

I'm a bit confused right now. Do we have to pre date if we were to get the stat decs done by the hotel manager? We're looking to get that done on Monday (no Easter holiday on Monday in Singapore). We're not sure if we can use the Australia's stat decs as I've been requested by the CO to have my documents notarized in Singapore (I've got that done in Australia during my visit).

Yes, we have a lot of expenses charged to our card. Unfortunately, my partner has cancelled one of his cards sometime last year. I'm sure we could still get that sorted with the bank and we'll work towards that. We might not have receipts to cross reference though... Because I clear out his wallet regularly when we stayed together in Singapore. I knew my efficiency would cause inconvenience someday.  We will probably still have emails for traveling and online purchases. I found some purchases I've made on asos sent to his apartment in VIC as well as the hotel we stayed in Singapore. Those dates on the emails doesn't help much though...

I've checked with him last night via skype about emergency contacts. I'm the emergency contact when he's in Singapore (which makes sense) and his brother is the emergency contact when he's in Melbourne right now. Will that help? I've got him as my emergency contact at my yoga centre. I should be able to get that info from my yoga centre if it helps. But I signed up at this yoga centre only last month.

Yes, he MIGHT have the contract outlining the benefits. Again, I'll have to check with him since he used to be doing contract work. I wasn't listed as his defacto at that point because it was in the middle of his contract when we met though. But the hotel manager knows to include both his and my names for check-in whenever he's in Singapore.

We're just hoping the CO will be patient with us. Any idea if there will prompt you more than once thar the evidence is not too sufficient?


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh... It is good you checked the rules carefully. Vic is is a bit tough. We did ours quite easily in NSW and there was no 12 month rule. It cost about $300 though. The suggestions from other experienced posters here are all good. Just get as much evidence as you can. You can be creative - I found records for books I sent as gifts to my partner via Amazon.com. Every little bit helps. Good luck...


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Oh... It is good you checked the rules carefully. Vic is is a bit tough. We did ours quite easily in NSW and there was no 12 month rule. It cost about $300 though. The suggestions from other experienced posters here are all good. Just get as much evidence as you can. You can be creative - I found records for books I sent as gifts to my partner via Amazon.com. Every little bit helps. Good luck...


Strange how it is different in other oz states. Very interesting information on that though. Thanks Dinkum.

Yes. I'm digging out all the cards I've received from my partner and vice versa. I've hand-made him lots of cards because of my hobby. Reckon it will be good to add on those to the CO. We're hoping we won't sound dodgy for suddenly including all these evidences only now. We thought those photos and expenses we've included we're enough.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, the things you listed, ie his workplace particulars form and your yoga stuff are definitely things that could be included  Anything you can think of should be included, and Dinkum is very right in saying that creativity can be the key. 

Those cards you made him would be good to include, even better if you still have the envelopes to prove you sent them. 

You can download template for stat decs and I would just use one of them for a guide (unless Singapore have their own, in which case I would use theirs) and just get it witnessed by whoever is allowed to do that in Singapore. 

You said your partners employer were aware of your de facto status? Would anyone there be willing to write a statement stating that? On company letterhead would be fine and I don't think it would need to be notarized, although that would probably help. 

Lol @ your efficiency comment! I'm exactly the same I think. I hate mess and clutter and being disorganised and under normal circumstances I would not keep anything like receipts and ticket stubs. Thank goodness that we had 9 months prior to lodgement to prepare so I could make a conscious effort to keep stuff. 

I discovered that for is, the more evidence we found, the more that led to finding more evidence. I'm sure that once you start looking, you will realise that you have more than you thought at first  

I don't think it will be seen as dodgy at all to include that evidence now. From the sounds of it, most of it predates lodgement and your CO specifically requested more evidence and you are complying. I think it will actually look good to show that you can produce more evidence when requested. 

P.S more form 888s if at all possible.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Star Hunter,

Thanks for your advice and encouragement (really needed it). This is going to be more of an update of what's happening so any advice is very much appreciated. 

I've just gotten my sign-up form from my yoga studio today which is a good start. We are also gathering other evidence like him sending me flowers to my office and to the hotel where we were living together. The plus side is that I've also found lots of ticket stubs (e.g. movies, trip to universal studio, etc.). Good to submit them? I always thought they won't take these into consideration since there isn't names on them to prove we've done those activities together (but we really did!)

I don't usually send him the card. I usually give it to him in person so I'm not sure how we can prove that except to take copy of the cards and submit them? Luckily I've always written the date on the card and very unfortunately, my partner doesn't have the habit of writing dates on his cards to me. 

Yes, his ex-company (where he was contracting but now he's with the company he's being contracted to) has met him a few times while he was in Singapore and asked about me besides their work discussion. We are not sure the company will be able to provide information like that using the company's letterhead. Nevertheless, his colleagues know about me because they had lots of activities and I attend with my him quite frequently. We will now have 3 form 888's from his colleague and at least 2 from his family (instead of two we've originally submitted).

Here's one very bad news as we encounter a setback today. It appears that the hotel was booked under his name and my name was not there. So even with the letter from the hotel, it will not be able to prove I've stayed with him. This is the most depressing news I've heard today 

The best we can do (at the minute) is to have a friend do a stat dec as she has visited me in our hotel room a couple of times. Not sure how that's really going to help but we didn't see the point in going through the trouble to include my name by having his company re-doing the paper work when he was already in the middle of the project. We definitely haven't expect the visa application to be so tedious and stressful and now it's biting hard on our asses.

To add - I will be visiting my partner in Melbourne in another two weeks and I've just bought lots of snacks and Tupperware over. To submit receipt to show my contribution to our shared household? I do this all the time but didn't keep the receipts for such purchases previously but my partner has stated that in his statement that I always buy snacks for him whenever I "visit" him.



Star Hunter said:


> Hi, the things you listed, ie his workplace particulars form and your yoga stuff are definitely things that could be included  Anything you can think of should be included, and Dinkum is very right in saying that creativity can be the key.
> 
> Those cards you made him would be good to include, even better if you still have the envelopes to prove you sent them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, well the most important thing is that you now have more evidence than you had submitted at first. 

RE: the ticket stubs, were they paid for by credit or debit card? If so, when you get a copy of the statements, highlight those specific transactions and make a note cross referencing them to the ticket stubs.

Definitely keep reciepts for the snacks you bring him and it can't hurt to photocopy the cards you have and submit them as well. 

It's great that you can get more statutory declarations from friends and I'm sure they will go a long way towards filling in the gaps in your evidence. 

Do you have any mail addressed to you at the hotel, to prove that you resided there?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

*visa 309 singapore*

hi peachtart!

how are you? saw your thread when i was searching bout partner visa 309? are you in australia right now?

I have some questions for you, did you got married in singapore? did your husband update his marital status in melbourne? i was married in singapore last march and we are going to submit our partner 309 visa this july after hillsong conference. however, victoria says that his marital status cant be updated because he didnt get married in melbourne. did you encounter this before?

hope to hear from you..

themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi themuel, 

Unfortunately I won't be able to help much on that as my partner and I are applying on defacto grounds. I do know, however, that as long as you're legally married in the country (I presume it is Singapore), the both of you would be legally married in the eyes of Australian law. 

Not sure if that's helpful but I'm sure some of the others here can help!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi peachtart, 

Thanks for ur immediate reply... I thought Ure applying for spouse visa 309....
Anyways I hope you already get the required or additional evidence you need... 
Have a great day! God bless! 

Themuel


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi themuel - the 309 is both for spouses and for de facto couples.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks CollegeGirl!

I have a long wait to go... If I only knew immigration will changed their time frames, I could have submitted it last march after my wedding. I only need to wait max 8mos, now I have to wait 12mos max... Coz I'm a non-ETA.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner and I have recently lodged the application offshore (in Singapore) and just received a mail from the embassy to confirm my application and to require for more documents.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can provide the stamps from your passports as to when you entered Singapore and when you both left (if your passports were stamped? And if you arrived/departed the same time? Even reciepts of things you may have paid for at the same time for example shopping at the same centre on the same day (credit card transactions), photos of being out together? Try to think of even the smlest things because these details matter and have value.


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Levisa, we've included a lot more evidence this time round. We cross reference (as much as I possibly can) to some of the items we found on our credit card statements with facebook photos I uploaded (matching date and place), paid skype calls, cards we've given each other, etc. 

There isn't any envelopes unfortunately, as we always fly to see each other on birthdays, anniversary, etc. so we always give the cards in person. It is really tricky doing all these when we didn't plan in advance. It would have been a lot easier if we kept all these things... but oh well!


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Thanks Levisa, we've included a lot more evidence this time round. We cross reference (as much as I possibly can) to some of the items we found on our credit card statements with facebook photos I uploaded (matching date and place), paid skype calls, cards we've given each other, etc.
> 
> There isn't any envelopes unfortunately, as we always fly to see each other on birthdays, anniversary, etc. so we always give the cards in person. It is really tricky doing all these when we didn't plan in advance. It would have been a lot easier if we kept all these things... but oh well!


That's great. Even phone bills are good evidence, my partner has a prepaid sim, and I have a contract and therefore get monthly bills so I used them as evidence (phone calls, text messages, data etc) if you have both, then that's even better. Good luck. ?


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

We never get prepaid SIM with contract in Singapore or Australia but yes, if my partner is coming to Singapore, I buy him the top-up so that when he lands he can text me immediately and vice versa. Unfortunately there's no evidence of receipt as it's always the case of buy and throw (it's bad, I know) but that reminds me.... we didn't mention things like that in our statements. I've written about 14 pages worth and there's so many things to talk about still.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

peachtart said:


> We never get prepaid SIM with contract in Singapore or Australia but yes, if my partner is coming to Singapore, I buy him the top-up so that when he lands he can text me immediately and vice versa. Unfortunately there's no evidence of receipt as it's always the case of buy and throw (it's bad, I know) but that reminds me.... we didn't mention things like that in our statements. I've written about 14 pages worth and there's so many things to talk about still.


Sounds like you are doing very well. I have done the same and tried to think off everything. My partner had the same problem bcos he was on a pre paid top up sim. All the best.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi themuel,
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to help much on that as my partner and I are applying on defacto grounds. I do know, however, that as long as you're legally married in the country (I presume it is Singapore), the both of you would be legally married in the eyes of Australian law.
> 
> Not sure if that's helpful but I'm sure some of the others here can help!


Hi peachtart!

How are you? How's your application going? I hope it's already granted. Did u gone through an interview because they scheduled me on November 14 if it's necessary. I just lodge my application today.

Themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi peachtart!
> 
> How are you? How's your application going? I hope it's already granted. Did u gone through an interview because they scheduled me on November 14 if it's necessary. I just lodge my application today.
> 
> Themuel


Hi Themuel,

Apologies for the delay in my response as I was in Melbourne last week. I have attended the interview in July and was requested for police and medical checks. I have done and submitted my police check and is due for my medical check later this week (was delayed because I was down with a bad flu and my GP reckons it's a bad idea to do a medical check when I'm unwell).

Unfortunately we are still pending for a decision. I've checked with our CO during the interview about an estimate of when we could possibly hear their decision and was told in October (that's next month). Looking at the timeline, it was accurate as what I was told - about 6 months of processing time. We're certainly very nervous at this point but we're still submitting docs as we go along... Also, we got engaged last weekend and I'm in the midst of getting a new batch of evidence sorted to be submitted.

Good luck with the interview... gather more evidence in the meantime as it would be good to submit some new evidence when you go for the interview.


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Apologies for the delay in my response as I was in Melbourne last week. I have attended the interview in July and was requested for police and medical checks. I have done and submitted my police check and is due for my medical check later this week (was delayed because I was down with a bad flu and my GP reckons it's a bad idea to do a medical check when I'm unwell).
> 
> ...


Hi peachtart!

Thank you for your reply! I got a letter from the Immigration 3days after I lodge my application. I believed the name indicated there is also my CO.

Let me know once u got your approval! For sure it will be approved! Uve got nothing to worry! ;


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Themuel, that's very kind of you. We must have received the same pack - payment receipt, name and email of CO and for me, I also received a list of things that the CO wanted me to submit (i.e. updated 888s as I've used outdated forms). 

We are keeping our fingers crossed. I just did my medical check over the weekend and I'm hoping it will be in time for a decision by October. I don't see many people lodging their application in Singapore so I'm glad I see you here. Let me know how things go for you!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Thanks Themuel, that's very kind of you. We must have received the same pack - payment receipt, name and email of CO and for me, I also received a list of things that the CO wanted me to submit (i.e. updated 888s as I've used outdated forms).
> 
> We are keeping our fingers crossed. I just did my medical check over the weekend and I'm hoping it will be in time for a decision by October. I don't see many people lodging their application in Singapore so I'm glad I see you here. Let me know how things go for you!


You're welcome Peachtart!

Sorry for the delayed reply! Was busy with work lately!

Cmon, think positive, there's someone from the Philippines I know from this forum also that was granted recently. Her case is almost similar to mine. We spend more times being apart than being together. So hers was granted, surely yours too!

By the way, did you already opened a joint account already in sydney?? was it ok even if your just there as tourist?

Hows the medical so far? Is like when you doing medicals for work?

Have a great day to you!

Can't wait to hear your good news! I am very excited for yoU!


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

themuel said:


> You're welcome Peachtart!
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply! Was busy with work lately!
> 
> ...


No worries, work in Singapore is always hectic. 

Yes, I did open a joint account with my partner in Melbourne just in May this year while holding a tourist visa. I was asked a few questions but I think she was just being friendly. All I need is my passport.

Medical is similar to an employment check-up but it also includes them drawing your blood (for HIV test). I've called all the panel of doctors on the list and their prices vary a fair bit. The cheapest one is with SATA but I heard from my friend who did her employment check there that it's really slow (like seeing a doctor at a polyclinic) so I decided to pay a little more (about 50 bucks more) and did mine at the medical clinics at Paragon. Did mine in under an hour on a Saturday and headed to Jason's supermarket to buy some Japanese grocery for my trip to Melbourne this summer!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> No worries, work in Singapore is always hectic.
> 
> Yes, I did open a joint account with my partner in Melbourne just in May this year while holding a tourist visa. I was asked a few questions but I think she was just being friendly. All I need is my passport.
> 
> Medical is similar to an employment check-up but it also includes them drawing your blood (for HIV test). I've called all the panel of doctors on the list and their prices vary a fair bit. The cheapest one is with SATA but I heard from my friend who did her employment check there that it's really slow (like seeing a doctor at a polyclinic) so I decided to pay a little more (about 50 bucks more) and did mine at the medical clinics at Paragon. Did mine in under an hour on a Saturday and headed to Jason's supermarket to buy some Japanese grocery for my trip to Melbourne this summer!


Hi peachtart!

Thanks soo much!

Im coming down in Melbourne first quarter next year to open a joint account and to look for our venue for our formal wedding.

I dont know if they will grant me for a 3months tourist visa so I can stay with my husband for 3months. I always have maximum 2weeks only because of work commitments.

It's soo hard to be away with ur love ones.

Ull be there soon....

Where abouts are you in melbourne? Hope to see you around there when both of us been granted already.

Take care!

Themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

themuel said:


> Hi peachtart!
> 
> Thanks soo much!
> 
> ...


Hi Themuel,

Is it due to your passport or do you mean your work only allow you to have 2 weeks off? If it is the latter, it can be a pain because this is what I am going through. I wanted to take unpaid leave but my company doesn't allow that.  A lot of times I make use of long weekends and travel to Melbourne (as it is cheaper and better flight times) for 4 - 5 days. Extremely exhausting but nothing beats seeing your partner even just for a few days.

Are you guys in the midst of planning the wedding? When will it be? Are you guys applying for defacto or PMV? You mentioned husband but planning your wedding so I am a bit confused.

My partner and I stays in the city - majority of the reason why he stays there is for me to be comfortable travelling around (as I don't have a driving license) when I am in Melbourne.  What about you guys?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> Is it due to your passport or do you mean your work only allow you to have 2 weeks off? If it is the latter, it can be a pain because this is what I am going through. I wanted to take unpaid leave but my company doesn't allow that.  A lot of times I make use of long weekends and travel to Melbourne (as it is cheaper and better flight times) for 4 - 5 days. Extremely exhausting but nothing beats seeing your partner even just for a few days.
> 
> ...


Hey there peachtart!

About my work, I'm working in retail so it's very hard to get a long vacation. Plus I'm a foreigner. So I don't have all the benefits, my leave is very little compared to locals. 10 vl only excluding public holidays. in addition, company policy also maximum 2weeks leave only including dayoff and public holidays. I can't even go on leave special holidays like Xmas or new years, you know retails don't have holidays.

If u want a cheap airline, always check emirates most of the time they have promotion. I find it more cheaper compared to sia. I tried jetstar, but without meals and luggage it's expensive. If there's no promotion, my partner and I always get different planes. Sometimes I'll get jetstar inbound, outbound I'll get a different plane too. As long as we pay less than 1k, coz it's really expensive.

My partner and I already married last march civil wedding or u call it ROM. Our formal wedding, or church wedding will be in melbourne. We plan to do PMV before, but we have some issues with both families side, the one want a church wedding the other one wants in my hometown, so we decided to get married to shutup both of our families. So now settled..lol! Both families agrees do a formal wedding in melbourne. Lol! When we do our ROM, both our families not around, only close friends. We both decided both families attend the formal wedding, Anyways, I can't bring all my friends in melbourne also.

You see? All of us have different kind of case. So I'm waiting for my mother to help me stat declaration to prove that she's aware of our wedding. Coz I know they might ask why our families not around.

So far I haven't heard anything from my co yet, she didn't ask any further documents yet, maybe because mine is within 12months.. Let's see on my interview on November...My goodness... I have until Aug '15 to wait..

My husband staying in noble park, near Springvale and boxhill.

Take care!

Themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Themuel, 

It has been awhile and hope all has been well. 

I have always flown Emirates to Melbourne usually for about S$700 to S$800 except year-end where I will fly with Singapore Air (because of the year-end price hike where Emirates price will hike up to 1.4k - 1.8k depending on how late you book). 

I think the family stat dec will be helpful. It was pretty cheap too. I have that done for 5 or 10 bucks here in Singapore. 

When's your interview in November? It's just next month, I wish you all the best. Why do you have to wait till August next year? 

I received a call from the embassy earlier this month to ask me to stop sending them doc as they have enough. I take that as a good news. We're expecting to hear from them in November so I am keeping my fingers crossed. 

Anyway, all the best for your interview in Nov! 

Cheers,
peachtart


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi Themuel,
> 
> It has been awhile and hope all has been well.
> 
> ...


Hi peachtart!

Yeah it's been awhile! I was thinking, you're busy packing things moving out and already in Australia. 

On the other hand, my case officer emailed me last 15th Oct, and I took it really a very good progress because she said that I didn't need to go for an interview, however she requiring me to submit my updated spass within 28days, get a police clearance from Singapore and home country and also to do my medical checks. She didn't give me a period of time wen shud I submit it except for my updated spass.

Have u started packing things? I have started to throw things and give away those that i dont need. Trying to find out if there's any cheap postal that can help me ship my things.

I said Aug 2015, because I'm a non ETA so from their time frame, processing is within a year. But hopefully Ive really been praying so hard that it may grant in less than a year.

Keep in touch! Ure near to your big day already!

Have a great week!

Themuel


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi themuel, 

You can always email them to ask for an extension if needed. I asked for an extra month of extension when they requested for the 888 forms to be updated and I had to get our friends to do it again. 

I haven't start packing my stuff but I should. My partner is in Singapore (for work) now and we're staying together so I had to pack my stuff daily stuff and the amount of stuff I have to bring is shocking. I didn't realize how much stuff I actually have and need on a daily basis. 

I believe cheaper shipping options will be via sea as compared to air. I am not planning to to ship my stuff so I am planning to make use of each trip we take to Melbourne to bring my belongings over. We will have two trips to Melbourne together so we can make use of the 90kg baggage each trip to hopefully bring most stuff over. The stress doesn't just end with the application, does it?  

Also, good news on not having to attend the interview. Hopefully everything goes well for you. 

Cheers,
peachtart


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

peachtart said:


> Hi themuel,
> 
> You can always email them to ask for an extension if needed. I asked for an extra month of extension when they requested for the 888 forms to be updated and I had to get our friends to do it again.
> 
> ...


hi peachtart,

good to hear from you again!

oh i already submitted my form 888, so i far i dont have any problems with paper words they all good and my case officer didnt ask anything else aside after a month for my updated spass coz it will expire in a month and go for medicals and get police clearance. but i will add 2 form 888 but they are non oz citizens. additional support they are family member and close friend.

by the way who is you case officer? mine is W.C. she is very approachable.

arent you wondering why your's havent approved yet? i thought ETA passport holders is only upto 5months processing. how long youve been waiting already?

I really hope you get your good news very soon.

good for you that your partner is here with you. at least you are together and seemed he is very patient waiting for the result... , my husband, ask everyday if there's any update, including his dad how long does it gonna take. lol!

im flying for a holiday next year, january. bring some things that we will be needing for our house and of course bring some of my things... yes! wen u started to pack thats the only time you know how much things you have. i didnt know that i have a lot of stuffs too and i have to give some of them away and some just throw.

well ill catch up with you soon!

take care!

cheers!!!


----------

